# Don't fall out with your family



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

For Gamal, a self-described moderate Muslim, the impact of his town’s growing conservatism has been sobering. His girlfriend, Basma, had recently stopped wearing her head scarf, and the two had taken to strolling in public together, infuriating her family as neighbors taunted her for being a “whore.”

“Politically, Islam has always been around,” Gamal said. “But these days, the Islamists are trying to promote themselves. They’re picking fights with everyone, and they’re trying to dominate society.”

Basma’s relatives first tried to beat her into submission, Gamal said. Then they goaded the prosecutor as he interrogated the two about their religious beliefs.

“Instead of standing in front of an organized judiciary, I found myself back in the Middle Ages,” he said. After five hours, the two were released on bail, but Gamal, 17, said he has not seen or heard from Basma since. Gamal, who asked that Basma’s last name not be used, said he fears for her safety.

Egypt’s Islamist revival most evident at the grass roots - The Washington Post


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not sure how true this is but it was an Egyptian who told me.... you can now get a MB/Salifist supporter on your id,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Not sure how true this is but it was an Egyptian who told me.... you can now get a MB/Salifist supporter on your id,


Membership card?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Egypt teacher cuts hair of schoolgirls for not wearing Muslim headscarf



> The governor of Luxor province where the incident occurred called the teacher's actions “shameful” and said she had been transferred to another school.


Well done :clap2: Now she can cut more girls' hair


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Membership card?




not sure really I was half listening..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Egypt teacher cuts hair of schoolgirls for not wearing Muslim headscarf
> 
> 
> 
> Well done :clap2: Now she can cut more girls' hair


I think the only suitable punishment for this so called "teacher" would be to shave her head and forbid her from putting the hijab on. 

(I know, kind of medieval but this is what Egypt does to me)


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I think the only suitable punishment for this so called "teacher" would be to shave her head and forbid her from putting the hijab on.
> 
> (I know, kind of medieval but this is what Egypt does to me)


Shaving her head wouldn't be a problem I think, she's already covered from head to toes.......

Good luck trying to forbid anyone from being a "good Muslim" :eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

yes I just read she does not wear hijab

"Abu Bakr said that she doesn’t see what the whole fuss is about, the PNN said, adding that all she did was cut a few centimetres of their hair when the rest of the students insisted that she carry out her threat. Abu Bakr herself wears a full veil covering her face." 

Having said that, we could call the miltary to get the job done, remember blue bra girl?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

According to Reuters she was actually fired yesterday: "she would be reassigned to a role in the bureaucracy and docked one month's salary."

Egypt teacher fired for cutting girls' uncovered hair | News by Country | Reuters


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> According to Reuters she was actually fired yesterday: "she would be reassigned to a role in the bureaucracy and docked one month's salary."
> 
> Egypt teacher fired for cutting girls' uncovered hair | News by Country | Reuters


I don't think she was moved out of her teaching position, lost a month's salary and sent to another school as a science teacher is what's confirmed, so far anyway.......And to be honest, witnessing a similar situation, I believe she'll get a promotion sooner than her friends, when the media and the attention fades of course..........:ranger:

I salute the girl's dad that stood for his and his daughter's rights though :clap2:


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Not sure how true this is but it was an Egyptian who told me.... you can now get a MB/Salifist supporter on your id,




Not sure about that but I do know that the MB do have their own membership card for being in the MB. Comes in handy when Morsi needs to rally his supporters, they know who are members and who are not.


----------

